# Star Ft Worth Good Times



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, my goodness! That's really great news! I was just sitting here thinking of you and Star .......and here is your post! You must be having so much fun! (((Hugs))) to you both!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Yea Star - way to go!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I just knew Fort Worth would be lucky for Star! Congratulations! Wow!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Go Get Em Star!!!!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Sounds like she ids doing great! Good Job!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Wonderful news! Keep it up!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Congratulations to you and Star!


----------

